# missouri or kansas?



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

i used the search thing and browsed abit, but i was wondering if there was a con in missouri or kansas?

or any meetups or just people looking to hang?

sry if there is something up and i missed it


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Jun 24, 2010)

theres going to bea furmeet in Lawrence, KS  sept 11-12, im  going *tail wages*


----------



## Lobar (Jun 24, 2010)

Ugh, Missouri.  Properly pronounced "misery".


----------



## ringtailwarrior (Jun 24, 2010)

ehhh, its  what ya make of it. They also have one down around springfield area


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Ugh, Missouri.  Properly pronounced "misery".


 
yea pretty much...this place blows


does anyone else have some usefull tips?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 24, 2010)

We need a con in Wichita, lol


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

Ta da! A map!

You have either Olkacon, Wild Nights, Rock Mountain Fur Con, or even the Memphis Fur Meet.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

ur map just made me feel even more isolated T_T


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> ur map just made me feel even more isolated T_T


 I have Morphicon, Anthrocon, Western Pennsylvania Furry Weekend, FCN, and IndyFurCon. :3


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

im like 3 hours from most of those little map dots


----------



## Alstor (Jun 24, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> im like 3 hours from most of those little map dots


 Most people travel much more than that to go to certain cons. I bet you can survive a three hour trip to a neighboring state.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Most people travel much more than that to go to certain cons. I bet you can survive a three hour trip to a neighboring state.


 
if i had my own car...yes i could but since i dont...kinda hard to get anywhere without a friend goin to the same place when you dont have your own car


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jun 28, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> if i had my own car...yes i could but since i dont...kinda hard to get anywhere without a friend goin to the same place when you dont have your own car



Are you a part of the KCfurs group? Those dudes could give you a ride if they were going to the same con. And being as I am organizing a furmeet for September in Kansas, I feel obligated to say, check out my sig!


----------



## mizu-oka (Jul 11, 2010)

What.

Most of these are in other states, and no one in my family could afford to drive and grab a hotel room to one of them...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> if i had my own car...yes i could but since i dont...kinda hard to get anywhere without a friend goin to the same place when you dont have your own car


 
I feel ya there... I don't even have a driver's license.

You could always do what I did and get a Delta Skymiles Check Card... I paid for tuition and rent for 2 semesters and I had enough skymiles to buy myself a free ticket


----------



## Skittle (Jul 11, 2010)

There are a lot of events in KC/Lawrence. Hit me up if you wanna ask questions.


----------

